# Notebook leasen



## renard (28. August 2005)

Hallo allerseits!

Wißt ihr, wo man Notebooks billig leasen kann? Brauche für jem. für ca. 1 Jahr ein gutes Notebook. Gibt's das überhaupt für so wenig Zeit? Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Dr Dau (28. August 2005)

Hallo!

Atelco z.b. bietet Leasing mit Laufzeiten von 15 bis 36 Monate an.
Aber meinst Du dass es sich bei Preisen ab 599€ (bei Atelco) lohnt?
Rechne dir dass mal aus. 
Vergiss aber nicht bei der Berechnung mit einzubeziehen, dass sie daran auch was verdienen wollen.
Und dann ist da ja noch die Sache mit einer evtl. übermässigen Abnutzung (Ermessungssache)..... dass könnte dann teuer werden, z.b. durch Gutachter-/Gerichtskosten.
Auch nicht zu vergessen ist, dass eine Nachfinanzierung (man weiss ja nie was kommt  ) entsprechend teuer wird.
Ich würde mir also erstmal überlegen wozu das Notebook überhaupt gebraucht wird.
Langt evtl. ein LowBudget Gerät oder muss es doch unbedingt ein Highend Gerät sein?!

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

